# Drivers in AZ with commercial insurance. Can we get some ideas on policy premiums?



## Payless Transport PHX (May 12, 2015)

Hello,

Im just trying to see what some of the drivers in AZ that are COMMERCIAL insured are paying..

Please post the following

Age
Car Type Year make model
Limits
Premium paid monthly or yearly

what kind of service you do (Livery, uber, lyft, chauffer etc etc)

Just trying to get an idea of what people are paying. 

Also if anyone has any recommendations on who to contact for insurance in AZ PM me please.

Lets keep this civil please guys?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Payless Transport PHX said:


> Hello,
> 
> Im just trying to see what some of the drivers in AZ that are COMMERCIAL insured are paying..
> 
> ...


POST # 1 /Payless Transport PHX:
Bostonian Bison
has the Volume up to "11", but nada.
"Crickets" I tell'ya!


----------



## Mike T (Nov 11, 2015)

Payless Transport- Commercial insurance in Phoenix for a clean driver runs between 3500 to 5000 per year for livery coverage. This allows you to carry more passengers and pick up from the airport.


----------

